# All Male Fancy Guppy Tank?



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

I am cycling a new 37 gallon tank and am strongly considering stocking it with all male fantailed guppies. Does any one else have a set up with just male guppies?

Thanks in advance for any and all reponses...Bob in NE FLA


----------



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I have a 29US gal with three male guppies, I didn't want any fry.

I started with one guppy, after the cycle completed, the added 2 more.


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

Why only 3...a 29 gal tank should comfortably hold about 16 with good filtration.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a 20 gals with around 35 male guppies


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't but there shouldnt be any issues with that at all.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I have two 55s, one with males,the other mostly females. I try to keep the population to a reasonable level but sometimes a female can drop 5 or 6 broods from 1 day with a male so I am constantly checking the female tank for stray males.I keep about 30 or 40 each along with algea eaters, cories,Dojo's,plecos and assorted Tetras.


----------



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

usmchomesteader said:


> Why only 3...a 29 gal tank should comfortably hold about 16 with good filtration.


The tank has not long finished the cycle and I didn't want to overload the biological filters by adding too many too soon

I'm slowly stocking the tank


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes people have luck stocking male guppies only. I didn't.
Somehow I ended up with the worst of luck trying to get 3 guppies to cohabit in a 7 gal tank - while it's a recommended stocking for that tank.
The reason I battled was that one of the fish was slightly more aggressive and wouldn't leave his tank-mates alone. He killed 4 from stress alone before I figured out what was wrong.
I'm not saying it can't be done or anything - just that sometimes our artificial environments reject our best intentions. Hopefully someone benefits from my misfortune.
cb


----------

